# how do YOU brush



## Finghin (Apr 16, 2009)

I know there are different ways and different tools and methods for brushing, and once I get my spoo I'll figure out my favorite way, but how do you guys brush your poodles? I'
m mainly wanting to know about daily brushings. Do you just use a metal comb, or do you prefer a slicker and comb or a pin brush? Do you mist the coat first so it's not totally dry? Does dry brushing actually cause that much damage? 
This is for everyone, whether you keep yours in full show coat or just leave a couple inches on them. 
For the dogs that come into our salon we just tell them to get a slicker and a comb, but pretty much every poodle that comes in is a shave down or just has a small amount of coat.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Both of my spoos are in full puppy coat for showing but I would do it this way no matter what clip they were in. I dilute my Mane & Tail for human hair in water and spray the coat thoroughly as I never brush dry. They I use a pin brush. I do it sections as recommended and start at the top and work down to the skin. Then I do another section and so on until they are done. I am gentle down the legs and around the feet as they are very sensitive there.

I do the same after a bath but I use the Mane & Tail as a leave in conditioner. When I start blow drying, I do one small section at a time with the pin brush. I pull the coat gently up from the roots to help straighten it. After they are completely dry, I run a slicker over the coat and then fluff with the metal comb.

Correct, never brush a coat dry as it will cause damage to the coat by breakage.
_


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I use a pin brush and a comb at home and a slicker brush and a comb or just a comb at work since I don't actualy know where my pin brush I used to keep there went. I am guilty of brushing a dry coat even though I know better. Probably another good reason I shouldn't decide to show a spoo LoL. Either way I like to part the hair and work in sections like previously mentioned. 

On Jazz I start at the head and work my way back down the crest and then her chest/tummy/ and body/ Legs and bracelets last. I usualy forget to brush her tail - oops
On Saleen I sart with the legs and do all four then do body, tail and topknot. 

I don't have a reason for the different order for brushing the girls, other than Saleen's hair is longest on her legs and Jazz's hair is longest on her topknot and crest. So I guess I brush the longest hair first ?? lol


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

I use a pin brush, slicker and a comb like everyone else. I use a diluted mix of a few of the plush puppy products - a conditioner, seabreeze oil and swishy coat so I am not brushing dry. I think this combination is helping to keep the matts at bay on T's longer coat.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

I do the same fashion as ss. Slicker brush I only use on legs, tail and body, the rest with the pin brush as I have show dogs and slicker will break the topknot/ears. Then use a metal comb

Pets I just use the slicker  and use comb & slicker for topknot, tail and ears.


----------

